# Answers To Questions About Taking AMRIT



## singhbj (Apr 4, 2008)

Q : What is the need of taking ‘Amrit’, the soul should be clean ? 

Ans : It is correct that soul should be clean but still taking ‘Amrit’ is absolutely necessary. Please tell, was the soul of Guru Gobind Singh Ji unclean ? Guru Sahib himself took ‘Amrit’ from ‘Panj Piaras’ and gave directive to entire sikh sangat to take ‘Amrit’: (“Pratham Rehat yeh jaan khandey ki pahul chhake”). The soul may be clean but if, by obeying the directives of Guru Sahib, a sikh takes ‘Amrit’, his soul becomes more precious. 

Q : Guru has not yet showered grace, when guru's grace will be bestowed on me, I will take ‘Amrit’. 

Ans : First of all tell me what is Guru’s grace? Is it a commodity ! and will Guru ji come himself to hand it over to you or do you think Satguru ji will come himself and will ask you to take ‘Amrit’. Now listen! Guru’s grace is neither an ordinary commodity nor Satguru ji will himself come and will say “ My child take ‘Amrit’”. The Guru’s grace means – when a pious sikh of guru inspires you to take “Amrit’. It should be understood as Guru’s grace. Satguru ji manifests the grace through gursikhs (“Gursikhan ander satgur varte”). 

Q : First let me become able of taking ‘Amrit’ by eliminating my vices , then I will take ‘Amrit’. 

Ans : This thing is like that, if an ailing man says “let me become healthy, then I will go to doctor for taking medicine”. A man cannot triumph over his vices. He may struggle till the end of life but one or the other vice remains dominant over him. But with the help of Guru’s grace, eliminating of vices becomes much easier. You become Guruwala by taking ‘Amrit’ (Khandey di Pahul’), unite yourself with the shabad of guru and pray for eradication of vices before Guru. Only the grace of Guru can take away all the vices. 

Q : Should our daughter take ‘Amrit’? But if amritdhari bridegroom could not be available then what shall we do? 

Ans : No parents expect a drinker, gambler or bad deeds committing husband for their daughter. When parents make their daughter guruwala by giving her ‘Amrit’, Kalgidhar ji feel concerned about her.
Matches are made in heaven. If she is destined to be married to a drinker, gambler and bad deeds committing person and if your daughter has taken ‘Amrit’ then Kalgidhar ji feel concerned. Perhaps Guru Sahib does not change the bridegroom but change the fate of that bridegroom by eradicating his vices and making him ‘Amritdhari’ in order to make him worthy of your daughter. But it will happen only if your daughter will take ‘Amrit’ and become ‘Guruwala’. 

Q : What is the use of taking ‘Amrit’ when after taking ‘Amrit’ some Sikhs consume alcohol and eat meat etc. 

Ans : Sikhism is a set of principles which are not changeable. If a criminal violates the law, it does not mean that the law is futile. Likewise if any sikh violates the rules of ‘Khalsa Panth’ he himself is culprit.
If after taking ‘Amrit’ a sikh commits a bad deed, he himself is answerable for that. If somebody jumps into the well, will you also imitate him by jumping into the well? If you have not done so then by seeing his bad deeds why you are refusing to take ‘Amrit’. 

Q : Why do we need to take ‘Amrit’? We are sikh of Guru Nanak Dev Ji, ‘Amrit’ was given by Guru Gobind Singh Ji 

Ans : Right from Guru Nanak Dev Ji to Guru Gobind Singh Ji, there is only one soul, but the bodies had changed. The soul of Guru Nanak Dev Ji pervaded upto Guru Gobind Singh Ji. The same soul was kept in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, by Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji (“Jot oha jugat sae, sa kaya pher paltea). Believe it, ‘Amrit was given by Guru Nanak Dev Ji. also which was called “Charan Pahul” and was converted into “Khandey Di Pahul” by Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji, according to the need of the times. If anyone is sikh of Sri Guru Nanak Dev Ji it is compulsory for him to adopt the principles of tenth Guru Nanak Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji, and on that basis taking ‘Amrit’ is compulsory. By not abiding by the directives of tenth Guru Nanak no one has the right of being called as sikh of Sri Guru Nanak Dev Ji. 

Q : Wearing Kakaars is difficult therefore we cannot take ‘Amrit’. 

Ans : Keeping Kakaars is not at all difficult as compared to keeping and taking care of this body. To keep it clean, to protect it from adverse weathers - heat & cold and to take medicines when it is sick. How difficult it is to work hard for making arrangements of food for it. If we can do all this why can’t we keep kakaars which is much easier task than keeping this body. 

Q : Taking ‘Amrit’ and becoming armed was the need of the times of Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji because that was the time of battles. Now the times have changed and there is no need of taking ‘Amrit’ and becoming armed. 

Ans : Taking ‘Amrit’ and becoming armed is not the need of some particular time. This is an eternal grace bestowed by tenth Guru Nanak Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji. Taking ‘Amrit’ is the eternal directive of Guru Sahib which is not subject to time. Therefore it is essential for every sikh to take ‘Amrit’ and adopt the principles given by Guru Sahib. Becoming armed is the need of modern times also as it was in the past because the danger from man to man still exists. 

Source: http://bhaidayasinghji.com/uc/amrit_sanchar.php


----------

